# Mit JDBC Zugriff auf lokale Oracle 10 Datenbank



## danielandross (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin Neuling was die Entwicklung mit JDBC angeht. Ich habe auf meinem Rechner lokal eine Oracle 10 DB installiert. Ich möchte auf diese mit JDBC zugreifen. Mein Code für die Verbindung bisher:

```
Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
		String conURL = "jdbc:oracle:thin:@127.0.0.1:8080:db_1";
		String userName = "user";
		String password = "pw";
		Connection connection = java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(conURL,
		userName, password);
```

db_1  ist der Name der Datenbank, die sich im Oracle10 Verzeichnis befindet.

Der Fehler lautet:
Exception in thread "main" java.sql.SQLException: E/A-Exception: The Network Adapter could not establish the connection

Mir fällt nichts anderes ein als das mit loopback. Wie gesagt bin Neuling. Vielleicht weisst ihr ne Antwort?


----------



## tplanitz (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

bist Du Dir mit dem Port sicher? Bei Oracle nimmt man doch den 1521 als default an, 8080 ist doch eher vom Web-Server (apache, tomcat etc.)

Evtl. hilft Dir der Codeschnipsel: 


```
import java.sql.*;
import oracle.jdbc.pool.*;

public class TestMa {

  public static void main(String args[]) throws ClassNotFoundException,
      SQLException {

    OracleDataSource ds = new OracleDataSource();
    ds.setDriverType("thin");
    ds.setServerName("deinServer");
    ds.setPortNumber(1521);
    ds.setDatabaseName("deineDB"); // sid
    ds.setUser("deinUser");
    ds.setPassword("deinPassword");

    Connection conn = ds.getConnection();

    Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
    ResultSet rset = stmt
        .executeQuery("select 'Hello Thin driver data source tester '||"
            + "initcap(USER)||'!' result from dual");
    if (rset.next())
      System.out.println(rset.getString(1));
    rset.close();
    stmt.close();
    conn.close();
  }
}
```


----------



## danielandross (19. Februar 2008)

danke das war der Fehler. Den Port wusste ich nicht, war auch verwirrt weil ich bei Access Datenbanken ja einfach die url auf meinem Rechner angeben darf.


----------

